# NTD!



## vampiregenocide (May 2, 2009)

New Tripod Day!! Yay 

Okay...maybe not that interesting, but I've needed a new tripod for some time now and my dad got me this. My last one I got from my uncle, but that was broken and couldn't lock on a horizontal rotation. This one is cheap and should keep me going for a while, I don't use tripods enough to warrant getting a really expensive one, but I'll have to eventually. Its a Hama btw


----------

